# pharmacist in south africa



## Larry101 (May 14, 2012)

hello,
am a pharmacist looking to relocate to south africa. Are there good opportunities and jobs for pharmacist in SA. Do pharmacist earn well in SA.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Larry101 said:


> hello,
> am a pharmacist looking to relocate to south africa. Are there good opportunities and jobs for pharmacist in SA. Do pharmacist earn well in SA.


There is a shortage of pharmacists in especially government hospitals, more so in the rural areas.

I replied to your other posting.


Have a look at the SA Pharmacy council's website:

SAPC - South African Pharmacy Council


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Pharmacist Jobs, vacancies in Pretoria, Gauteng | Indeed.co.za


----------

